# Pusser advertising campaign



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Just so that he won't feel that he wasn't missed during his Spanish trip I thought we might between us construct a thread, while he is away, along the lines of an advertising campaign for that well known product:

*PUSSER*

As in:

*"Pusser reaches the parts other motorhomers only dream about"*

Mike


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

*"Pusser paves your path with p**p!"*


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

*A Pusser a day keeps the Blue's away.........but only one please* :lol:


----------



## r3gdl (May 10, 2005)

*A Pusserless world would be a sad place indeed ! ! ! !*_
_
_________________________________________
Don

:blob6: Always burnin' something :blob6:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

For the want of a Pusser the thread was lost


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Cant go out in your Motorhome.Bored.Cant get away.

Try MotorhomeFacts.Com guaranteed to contain 
PURE PURPLE PUSSER PROSE.
During September product to be relaunched with added Catalan sunshine.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

_Why am I so tired and listless....I know what to do:_

*A PUSSER a day helps you work, rest and play.*

but it has to be:

*PUSSER...The Real Thing*


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

To The Tune Of Cadburys Flake Music

* Only the loveliest, flakiest Pusser rants like no member's ever ranted before *


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Have you noticed how the name "*Pusser*" can be sung along to the tune 
"*Deutchsland Uber Alles*"? 8O

What does this signify?

Barry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

which leads us into

*Vorsprung durch Pusser*


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

*P..P..P Pick up a pusser*

Then quickly put it back where you found it :wink:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

* A Million housewifes every day pick up a little pusser and say .........aaaaaargh not what I wanted at all *


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Pusser! We have a problem!


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

*pusser advertising campaign*

more than 80% of owners, who expressed a preference preferred a Pusser :twisted:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

_*"You're never alone with a Pusser . . ."*_

(Showing my age a bit, there!)

Barry


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

* Remember a Pusser is for life not just for christmas*

Oh no I want to give mine back... please.....I'll accept a voucher doesn't have to be cash......pllllllllease :wink:


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

*pusser advertising campaign*

*PUSSER; PROLONGS ACTIVE LIFE :? *


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

*pusser advertising campaign*

Don't just do it:-
PUSSER it


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

AH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PUSSER :lol:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Women are from Venus,
Pusser is from (?)


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

*Mr Pusser works wonders, works wonders, works wonders
Mr Pusser works wonders on our forum today*

Just a thought, but after we have found the perfect ad for him are we going to put him on ebay :lol:


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*"Beam me up Pusser"*

and

*"Pusser Galore"*

Hope you had a great holiday Pusser.

Jeffus. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Spain, the final frontier. These are the voyages of the Starship
Pusser. Its continuing mission: to explore strange new worlds, to seek
out new life and new civilizations, to boldly go where no one has gone
before."*

_I am seriously thinking that I will remove my original post at the beginning of the thread before he gets back. I am afeared that he is bigger than me :roll:

Mike_


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Nah, don't do that Mike . . . we need someone to carry the blame.

*"Oooh no sir it wasn't us . . . it was Mike . . . he put us up to it"* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## r3gdl (May 10, 2005)

* Poster Pusser picked a peck of pickled peppers.
Did Poster Pusser pick a peck of pickled peppers?
If Poster Pusser picked a peck of pickled peppers,
where's the peck of pickled peppers Poster Pusser picked?*

The're in his van on the way to Spain.

Phew, I twisted my tongue with this one ! ! ! ! !

Don


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8) Pusser Lightyear - to infinity and beyond!


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8O PU S S A R PU S S A R wherefore art thou PU S S A R?

gawn orf to spain, to see the rain falling on the plain! 8O


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

At this point in the "Pusser Campaign" may I nominate Pusser to take over from the young lady in the Actimel adverts . . . . :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jeffus. 8)


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

_*"Pusser - 'cos he's worth it!"*_ 

Barry


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Er hang on Jeffus isn't she the one who fancies Bacterium or is that another advert 8O


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Helen, no that's another advert . . . the bacteria one. The one I mean is the one where the young lady is complaining and wanting her money back for Actimel saying she didn't feel any different after taking it. The assistant then shows her some footage shot on CCTV of her running through rain puddles, belly down on a supermaket trolley (in the supermaket) making like an aeroplane taking off down the isle and at her desk "playing" the piano on her computer keyboard at work. Basically just being daft. :lol: Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Phew thank goodness for that. I don't think Pusser was a steward in the Navy so was a bit concerned there :lol:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8O yeah ya got it wrong!!!

I don't know, but i know a PUSSER who does! :roll:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Pusser says..............................


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

*pusser advertising campaign*

Get the Pusser habit ....with Pusser on the WEB


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*P-P-Pickup a Pusser*
Mike

_Blatant thread promotion_


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Its reallllllllllllllllllllllll QUIET round here without a pusser!


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

I've been racking my brains trying to think of an advert. Went to Austria at the weekend on Ryanair, and there, on the seat-back advertising, it was: 

Pusser - Pleasure you cannot measure :roll: 

... well, all right then, so the word was actually Mars


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

dats ok chrissy, pusser will really lurve that!!lol

Pusser (finger pointing to the sky) c o m e h o m e!!!!!


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Yes, I thought it rather summed it up nicely :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*If only everything in life was as reliable as a Volkspusser*

Hi Pusser
If you are reading this then you must be back from your hols I do hope everything went well for you and I am truly sorry for starting this thread and I am about to change my nick so that you won't be able to find me and as this is my hundreth post, that will hurt alot, I will lose my spanners :lol:

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Wicked....Thanks for kind, funny and in you endo comments. I think Pusser the Pillock may be the most accurate after reading about my holiday. No, I was not a steward. They do not allow people with phobias about their bottoms to be one. 

p.s. In the navy, navy soap is called Pussers Hard. I think this has a certain ring to it and will increase my standing with the female fraternity on this site - visa v - HelenB - Where is my beloved.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Welcome home, and i have just wiped my eyes as well, little blue smurf, and the rest, pusser, we missed you, nice to have you back. :lol:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Pusser - thank God you're back!

Good holiday, I hope? Any 'adventures'?

Pusser's Hard? Oh, he is, is he? You an' who's army... ? Step outside an' ...
What? SOAP???

(Huh! No wonder us Plumer Barracks Boys used to wipe the floor with you matelots! Too worried about your perms and deodorant, eh!!!)

Good to have you back with us.

Barry


----------

